# Male models rated by a girl im seeing



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Lachowski 10/10
the absolute king of psl. unmoggable in every aspect. she's following him and most likely sleeping with him as we speak. thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread

nessman 9.5/10
young nessman is giga hot, second fiddle to the king

andreas eriksen 6/10
meh, dont like his stubble, not for me

ash stymest
8.5/10
very hot, loves him

josh hartnett in pearl harbour 9.5/10
ridiculously sexy

pietro boselli 7/10
gl, spotted the norwood coverup immediately jfl at thinking girls fall for nw coverup

ethnics all rated below a 5

cliffs: everything i say is right. get on dutasteride, clean shave like your life depends on it

salludo got the ethnic eww treatement jfl


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 30, 2019)

And sean o pry?


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Gudru said:


> And sean o pry?


oh shit yh forgot

he got rated a 9
extremely hot


----------



## dodt (Jul 30, 2019)

I would kill all foids to look like josh hartnett


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

dodt said:


> I would kill all foids to look like josh hartnett



highly highly legit
he's a 10 to 99% of girls on the planet


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 30, 2019)

Barter?


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Barter?


barrett?
didnt send him, shes off for dinner atm. ill ask her when she gets back

she wont like him im telling you now. very few girls do


----------



## dodt (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> highly highly legit
> he's a 10 to 99% of girls on the planet


He looks human without the need to pose like models


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

dodt said:


> He looks human without the need to pose like models



100% he's beautiful in a completely non tryhard way exactly like lachowski
squinting is a looksmin and ill say it till i die


----------



## Krezo (Jul 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Barter?


barters me


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> highly highly legit
> he's a 10 to 99% of girls on the planet



he is very much overrated


----------



## Whyamihere (Jul 30, 2019)

I asked a girl who’s better looking Barrett or Orb and she said Orb lmfao. She is 15


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jul 30, 2019)

Couldnt even tell pietro baselli was norwooding, over for me nearly norwood 2 at 18, running cover up game since 16 hopefully fin can save my ass


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

lookism refugee said:


> he is very much overrated



not according to every girl ive asked

extremely gl
in his young prime, up there with lachowski and nessman

you want a rate?


chesscel said:


> Couldnt even tell pietro baselli was norwooding, over for me nearly norwood 2 at 18, running cover up game since 16 hopefully fin can save my ass



legit its fucking brutal

they dont directly say balding. they say i dont like his hair style

it's an instinctive thing for most girls


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 30, 2019)

Ask her about prime Delon. Show her market walk scene form Purple Noon


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> not according to every girl ive asked
> 
> extremely gl
> in his young prime, up there with lachowski and nessman
> ...



i mog him and and i am not extremely gl, mate. he has status, that's why he is attractive to the girls. even ryan gosling is a 10 to the normies lol.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> I asked a girl who’s better looking Barrett or Orb and she said Orb lmfao. She is 15



orb is normally pretty popular

hes male model tier


lookism refugee said:


> i mog him and and i am not extremely gl, mate. he has status, that's why he is attractive to the girls. even ryan gosling is a 10 to the normies lol.



she doesnt even know who he is lol. youre gl but he mogs you

she thinks gosling is disgusting


Pietrosiek said:


> Ask her about prime Delon. Show her market walk scene form Purple Noon



oh yh will do


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> orb is normally pretty popular
> 
> hes male model tier
> 
> ...










i know where i stand but this guy doesn't mog me mate. bloatmaxxed ogre


----------



## Saranghae (Jul 30, 2019)

Everyone in the looksmaxing section told me I shouldn’t shave


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

lookism refugee said:


> i know where i stand but this guy doesn't mog me mate. bloatmaxxed ogre



the mans 40 years old here lol

im only giving her guys in their prime












Saranghae said:


> Everyone in the looksmaxing section told me I shouldn’t shave


they're retarded

i base my rates and looksmaxing advice off of real life girls opinions not psl autists


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 30, 2019)

are you trying to fuck this girl?
if so, doesn't it feel uncomfortable discussing this? Like you're basically cucking yourself tbh


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> are you trying to fuck this girl?
> if so, doesn't it feel uncomfortable discussing this? Like you're basically cucking yourself tbh



i already have multiple times lmfao

she thinks i look like nessman

im a looksmaxing pioneer giving back to the community


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> the mans 40 years old here lol
> 
> im only giving her guys in their prime
> 
> ...



i will pm you some other pics of me. ask your girl who mogs who.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

lookism refugee said:


> i will pm you some other pics of me. ask your girl who mogs mo.


ok sure


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> are you trying to fuck this girl?
> if so, doesn't it feel uncomfortable discussing this? Like you're basically cucking yourself tbh


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> ethnics all rated below a 5
> 
> salludo got the ethnic eww treatement jfl


rope game


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> rope game



legit
phenotype is 80% of being gl


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> i already have multiple times lmfao
> 
> she thinks i look like nessman
> 
> im a looksmaxing pioneer giving back to the community


ah true. I would never want to know personally.


----------



## xit (Jul 30, 2019)

Op isnt asking anyone


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

xit said:


> Op isnt asking anyone


ill send sc proof one sec


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

which is why i say curries and rice CANT BE ABOVE PSL 5


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> Lachowski 10/10
> the absolute king of psl. unmoggable in every aspect. she's following him and most likely sleeping with him as we speak. thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread
> 
> nessman 9.5/10
> ...


Make her rate young Tyson Ballou.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> which is why i say curries and rice CANT BE ABOVE PSL 5



k pop guys are actually decent

v always gets a decent rating.


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2019)

what about barrett u tard


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

op is chatting with himself, if not send me pics


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

BigBiceps said:


> Make her rate young Tyson Ballou.


ill try tomorrow

gonna get a bit weird to keep asking


lookism refugee said:


> op is chatting with himself, if not send me pics



i sent pics already


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 30, 2019)

This happened


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> ill try tomorrow
> 
> gonna get a bit weird to keep asking


Just say you're gay and she'll understand


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> andreas eriksen 6/10







I can't take that whore seriously. This man is unmoggable.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> This happened


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> ill send sc proof one sec
> View attachment 88571


Which Andreas Eriksen pic did you use ?
Take this one and dont tell her his name


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> I can't take anything that whore says seriously. This man is unmoggable.



i used an older pic tbf


----------



## Vanillestorms (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> View attachment 88577


Ok bruv
This happened


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> I can't take anything that whore seriously. This man is unmoggable.


lol, 2 idiots, 1 thought


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Ok bruv
> This happened



just sent proof you muppet


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> I can't take that whore seriously. This man is unmoggable.


my sister rated him a 7 tho


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> my sister rated him a 7 tho



psl autists and girls opinions are different


----------



## Jecht (Jul 30, 2019)

Asking ratings for girls is a good experiment, but it's not very accurate. 

Andreas Eriksen 6/10?

I think she is rating based on her type, not on how good the models look.


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> psl autists and girls opinions are different



what did she rate me. send pics.


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> psl autists and girls opinions are different


He has no flaws.


----------



## Whyamihere (Jul 30, 2019)

Ask her to rate @Zygos4Life uncle no way that hes a 5


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Jecht said:


> Asking ratings for girls is a good experiment, but it's not very accurate.
> 
> Andreas Eriksen 6/10?
> 
> I think she is rating based on her type, not on how good the models look.



i did another one with girls from my flat a year ago

very similar opinions tho i didnt ask about eriksen i think

lachowski is always king


Whyamihere said:


> Ask her to rate @Zygos4Life uncle no way that hes a 5



ill try and sneak him in im actually interested to see her opinon


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jul 30, 2019)

My dopamine spiked rn because I have never seen so many incels acknowledging Eriksen


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> He has no flaws.


his pheno is a flaw
overly tall skullmaybe idek


lookism refugee said:


> what did she rate me. send pics.


ok hold on


----------



## Blackpill Scholar (Jul 30, 2019)

Tbh, who gives a fuck what women say. They would all fuck those guys if they looked in her direction. I've seen some wack ratings from girls before, they don't know shit.


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2019)

Tony said:


> what about barrett u tard


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> This happened


----------



## Whyamihere (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


> Tbh, who gives a fuck what women say. They would all fuck those guys if they looked in her direction. I've seen some wack ratings from girls before, they don't know shit.


Woman’s opinion>>>>>> PSL autists opinion


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

lookism refugee said:


> what did she rate me. send pics.









sent proof moron

cant take that girls dont like ethnics?


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> View attachment 88579
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ethnic? me?


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

lookism refugee said:


> ethnic? me?


oh wait wrong guy lmfao


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> Lachowski 10/10
> the absolute king of psl. unmoggable in every aspect. she's following him and most likely sleeping with him as we speak. thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread
> 
> nessman 9.5/10
> ...


Ask her about me


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Ask her about me



ill try tomorrow

she wont like you


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> Ask her to rate @Zygos4Life uncle no way that hes a 5


He’s a 5 because of shit quality photo. Girls rate higher if you attractive and with a high quality photo


Batterymodel said:


> ill try tomorrow
> 
> she wont like you


You never know man . Staying optimistic


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> ill try tomorrow
> 
> she wont like you


post her pic here


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> He’s a 5 because of shit quality photo. Girls rate higher if you attractive and with a high quality photo
> 
> You never know man . Staying optimistic



aww fair enough lol

nah hell get a good rate. he can pass for non curry which is mindblowing


ZUZZCEL said:


> post her pic here



im not gonna post the girl im seeing on this shithole

she's 5'11, very slim, green eyes, very pretty face, blonde
@Zygos4Life 

uncle zygo got rated a 5
absolutely brutal wtf
there is legit no escaping currydom its madness


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 30, 2019)

Ask her to rate these two GigaChads.


Tyson Ballou















Tyler Maher


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Ask her to rate these two GigaChads.
> 
> 
> Tyson Ballou
> ...




ill ask tomorrow 

my thread last year i used ballou

he was pretty popular from what i remember

idk if i did maher. i think theyll like him tho


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

How did Salludon get eww I think it’s the hair and the damn ugly beard. He should stubble max and get on that MM haircut


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 30, 2019)

How much of a cuck do you have to be to ask a girl you're seeing to rate another males? Even worse, other males that mogs you to hell JFL


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> How did Salludon get eww I think it’s the hair and the damn ugly beard. He should stubble max and get on that MM haircut


combo of his awful pheno and facial hair

clean shave and mm haircut would make him a 5 in this girls eyes MAYBE


rockndogs said:


> How much of a cuck do you have to be to ask a girl you're seeing to rate another males? Even worse, other males that mogs you to hell JFL



its not as if shes my gf, who gives a fuck


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> combo of his awful pheno and facial hair
> 
> clean shave and mm haircut would make him a 5 in this girls eyes MAYBE


Cope there no way but he ain’t doing to hot on bumble either. I really wonder how DG became a model then


Titbot said:


> Cope there no way but he ain’t doing to hot on bumble either. I really wonder how DG became a model then



He just needs to be seen with some white dudes having fun . His rating would go way up


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope there no way but he ain’t doing to hot on bumble either. I really wonder how DG became a model then



it's also because he's literally straining so hard to look normal

pheno is 80% of your looks


Titbot said:


> Cope there no way but he ain’t doing to hot on bumble either. I really wonder how DG became a model then
> 
> 
> He just needs to be seen with some white dudes having fun . His rating would go way up



girls are more racist than we are its ridiculous.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> aww fair enough lol
> 
> nah hell get a good rate. he can pass for non curry which is mindblowing
> 
> ...


Bro pm her pic. I’m a mod on lookism, you can trust me to delete it afterwards


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> it's also because he's literally straining so hard to look normal
> 
> pheno is 80% of your looks
> 
> ...


True


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> Bro pm her pic. I’m a mod on lookism, you can trust me to delete it afterwards



dont trust lookism posters one ink 

not one


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Like you guys said I look indian but being born in America is a huge halo when it comes to getting American FOiDs or white girls in general , status halo


----------



## DarknLost (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> Lachowski 10/10
> the absolute king of psl. unmoggable in every aspect. she's following him and most likely sleeping with him as we speak. thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread
> 
> nessman 9.5/10
> ...


Cope Chico is 11/10


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Cope Chico is 11/10



He's the king




perfect looking. there wont be another


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> aww fair enough lol
> 
> nah hell get a good rate. he can pass for non curry which is mindblowing
> 
> ...



whts her psl rating??


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> dont trust lookism posters one ink
> 
> not one


What do you think I’m going to do with it, dox her? There a reason y I’m trusted, I give the fairest ratings and I delete it afterwards. Check my post history, I promise


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> whts her psl rating??



exactly 6.5


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> exactly 6.5


so i assume your around a psl 6 as well? lol


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> so i assume your around a psl 6 as well? lol



my pics on lookism somewhere


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

Blackpill Scholar said:


>


----------



## dodt (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> 100% he's beautiful in a completely non tryhard way exactly like lachowski
> squinting is a looksmin and ill say it till i die


high iq, he doesnt look sweet tryhard type who are softmaxed to foids lvls. He illuminates some manly vibes while looking good.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

updates lads

barrett actually got rated a 9.5

sent him a short haired nt pic from when he was younger

one of the best so far


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Like you guys said I look indian but being born in America is a huge halo when it comes to getting American FOiDs or white girls in general , status halo


no halo for ur pheno


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Tyson ballou got a 9

ill rate some users now


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

@Titbot 

you got a '3 or a 4, sorry' 
her exact words


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> @Titbot
> 
> you got a '3 or a 4, sorry'
> her exact words


@Titbot on suicide watch


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Ask her to rate these two GigaChads.
> 
> 
> Tyson Ballou
> ...



tyler maher got an 8 she wasnt overly keen


itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> @Titbot on suicide watch


@Titbot 
you there buddy? grown quite fond of him


----------



## AspiringChad (Jul 30, 2019)

It’s over for ethnics


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> It’s over for ethnics


----------



## Whyamihere (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> tyler maher got an 8 she wasnt overly keen
> 
> @Titbot
> you there buddy? grown quite fond of him


Can she rate me ill pm you pics?


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Whyamihere said:


> Can she rate me ill pm you pics?


yh sure


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> which is why i say curries and rice CANT BE ABOVE PSL 5


You won't be saying that when I fuck your oneitis


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 30, 2019)

What does she look like I wanna see who these rates are coming from


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> What does she look like I wanna see who these rates are coming from


psl 6.5, blonde, 5'11, green eyes, pretty face great ass


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> psl 6.5, blonde, 5'11, green eyes, pretty face great ass


Dude can I try my luck?


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Dude can I try my luck?



be my guest


----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> psl 6.5, blonde, 5'11, green eyes, pretty face great ass


Over for majority of men


----------



## Whyamihere (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> andreas eriksen 6/10
> meh, dont like his stubble, not for me
> 
> pietro boselli 7/10
> gl, spotted the norwood coverup immediately jfl at thinking girls fall for nw coverup


Lol how tf did i get the same rate from her as pietro and higher then eriksen


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> be my guest


Send me the screenshot of my rate when it's done ok?


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> Lachowski 10/10
> the absolute king of psl. unmoggable in every aspect. she's following him and most likely sleeping with him as we speak. thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread
> 
> nessman 9.5/10
> ...


your girlfriend is a thot, like 99% of girls in the west. Her opinion doesn't matter at all, you think @Salludon cares if she doesn't like him?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 31, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> tyler maher got an 8 she wasnt overly keen



So Ballou got an 9 and Maher got an 8? GigaChads indeed. even your virtue signalling GF couldn't rate them low.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> So Ballou got an 9 and Maher got an 8? GigaChads indeed. even your virtue signalling GF couldn't rate them low.


shes the opposite of a virtue signaller, she rated all ethnics below a 5 

she's into pretty boys i think - she's only 18


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 31, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> shes the opposite of a virtue signaller, she rated all ethnics below a 5
> 
> she's into pretty boys i think - she's only 18



What counts as an Ethnic anyway? anybody who's non White? 

But what Women say>what Women do.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 31, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> What counts as an Ethnic anyway? anybody who's non White?
> 
> But what Women say>what Women do.



well she rated indians so not all ethnics i guess

well shes seeing me and shes never seen an ethnic guy so yh


----------



## shimada (Jul 31, 2019)

brutal thread, lmfao

my gf is white though so i beat the odds


----------



## SHARK (Jul 31, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> nessman 9.5/10
> young nessman is giga hot, second fiddle to the king


Motivation for narrowpallatecels


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 1, 2019)

Ask her to rate me tbh


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 1, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> Ask her to rate me tbh



sure send a pic


----------



## ULTRATERAX63 (Aug 1, 2019)

What about prime gandy?


----------



## xit (Aug 1, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> He's the king
> View attachment 88591
> 
> perfect looking. there wont be another


No hes not fag


----------



## pls (Aug 1, 2019)

she rated a psl 8 giga chad an 6 
everything she says is now bullshit


----------



## Titbot (Aug 1, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> @Titbot
> 
> you got a '3 or a 4, sorry'
> her exact words


Cope. She’s a giant anyways . Tall girls are trash 🤣


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 1, 2019)

xit said:


> No hes not fag


yes he is fag
FAG


Titbot said:


> Cope. She’s a giant anyways . Tall girls are trash 🤣



no manlets allowed lol
how tall are you


----------



## xit (Aug 1, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope. She’s a giant anyways . Tall girls are trash 🤣


Manlet cope


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Aug 1, 2019)

What about O’pry?



Batterymodel said:


> ethnics all rated below a 5


Including blacks?


----------



## reptiles (Aug 1, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> Lachowski 10/10
> the absolute king of psl. unmoggable in every aspect. she's following him and most likely sleeping with him as we speak. thinks hes the best thing since sliced bread
> 
> nessman 9.5/10
> ...






Most of them are incels compared to this man


----------



## Batterymodel (Aug 1, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> What about O’pry?
> 
> 
> Including blacks?


im not too sure

its a tiny sample size so dont take it too seriously


----------

